# Resultado (eBay certified?) - kostenlos?



## it_rat (9 August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

heute ist mir bei einigen Auktionen ein neuer Anbieter aufgefallen (sucht einfach mal eBay in Beschreibungen mit "resultado" und "kostenlos").

Ich habe mir dann mal die FAQs und die AGBs und auch die Preisliste näher angesehen und wollte einige Fragen loswerden (den ganzen Text der Mail s.u.)

Leider kommen ALLE Mails an support @ resultado.de als unzustellbar(Spam) zurück.

Ich habe daraufhin an eBay die Verwendung unzulässiger Links gemailt. Mal sehen, was daraus wird. 

Mir scheint die ganze Sache - vor allem die Abrechnung über die 0900-Nummer 
und die Anmeldung über ungeprüfte eMail-Adresse und vor allem der falsche Eindruck, dass die ganze Chose kostenlos sei ziemlich suspekt.

Hat hier schon jemand (schlechte?) Erfahrungen mit Resultado gemacht?
Bei Google sind mir noch keine Geschädigten aufgefallen.

Was mich wundert, ist dass offenbar mächtig für diesen zwielichtigen Service geworben wird. Sogar die "Geschäftsidee"
ht*p://w*w.geschaeftsidee.de/produkte/ov/praemien/Fallstricke_bei_eBay_39_Tipps.pdf
scheint hier Resultado zu empfehlen.

Bin ich zu skeptisch und ist der Laden doch sauber?

Grüße von it_rat

Es folgt mein bisher leider unzustellbar gebliebenes Schreiben an support @ resultado.de:


> Hallo Herr [...],
> 
> zu Ihrem Resultado-Angebot (hingeführt z.B. durch den Link auf folgendem Angebot:    ht*p://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230013293828&ssPageName=
> MERC_VI_RSCC_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT&refitem=230157218711&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=active_view_item
> ...


_[Name entfernt, kommerzielle Links deaktiviert. (bh)]_


----------



## Captain Picard (9 August 2007)

*AW: Resultado (eBay certified?) - kostenlos?*

Zu dem Begriff "eBay Certified Developer" gibt es eine ziemlich eindeutige Aussage im 
ebay developers board ( Zugang nur über Anmeldung )vom  Oct 5, 2006 12:02 AM 



> There is no such thing as an eBay Certified Developer.
> 
> We have eBay Certified Providers, and we have developers who certify their applications.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko (9 August 2007)

*AW: Resultado (eBay certified?) - kostenlos?*

Was mir bei dem Thema immer einfällt *OALD_rauskram*:


> *certify:*
> (2) officially declare (sb) to be insane: _He was certified and sent to a mental hospital._


Oftmals triffts die zweite Bedeutung (hier zitiert) recht gut bzgl. der Aussagekraft irgendwelcher Certifications...


----------



## webwatcher (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Resultado (eBay certified?) - kostenlos?*

An den anonymen Poster O.R. : Ohne  Anmeldung und ohne Verification gegenüber den Betreibern 
gibt es hier keine "offiziellen" Statements  im Namen von Resultado


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Resultado (eBay certified?) - kostenlos?*

Hallo,

dann gibt es keine offizielle Stellungnahme.

Inoffiziell möchte ich dann folgendes sagen: Wie schon erwähnt wurde, wurden per google bisher keine "Opfer" gefunden. In den eBay-Foren findet man auch keine.

Gibt es betrügerische Webseiten ohne Opfer???

An dieser Stelleklinke ich mich dann aus diesem Thread auch schon wieder aus. Wie gesagt: Der Support wäre bei Nachfragen (in der Regel) auch per Email erreichbar.

Schöne Grüße,

[edit]


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Resultado (eBay certified?) - kostenlos?*

Wir sind seit Resultado besteht, dort angemeldet ( mit Flat, kostet ca. 60 Euronen per Jahr), und haben noch nie Probs gehabt.
Ist einfach genial das man Bilder ohne Ende bei Ebay einstellen kann ohne deren horrende Gebühren zahlen zu müssen.
Also nicht meckern und falsche Beschuldigungen ausstoßen ohne informiert zu sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2008)

*AW: Resultado (eBay certified?) - kostenlos?*

Also die Preisstruktur ist irreführend, die schreiben Flat und es gibt doch eine Begrenzung - Vorsicht!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Resultado (eBay certified?) - kostenlos?*

Also ich benutze Resultado seit ca. 2Jahren
kurz:einfach nur TOP!!
Hinweis:
ich benutze nur die kostenlose Version
(das heißt-10 Bildergalerien mit XXL-Fotos pro Monat sind kostenlos)
Zu den nicht kostenlosen Optionen kann ich leider nichts sagen.
Aber für Otto-Normalverbraucher sind 10 Bildergalerien mit XXL-Fotos erst einmal ausreichend.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Resultado (eBay certified?) - kostenlos?*

Hi,
ich habe diese SEite zufällig entdeckt und frage mich... 
was ist hier los?
Ich benutze nun schon seit 2 Jahren Resultado und habe überhaupt keinerlei Probleme gehabt, weder mit den angegebenen Links unterhalb der Gallier, deshalb bin ja erst drauf gekommen,  noch in irgend einer finanziellen Form.
Nur seit heute können keinerlei Bildergalerien von Resultado bei Ebay eingesehen werden. Was hast du da Angerichtet?
LG Martina


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2008)

*AW: Resultado (eBay certified?) - kostenlos?*

Hallo,
benutze Resultado schon eine ganze Weile. Zehn  6 er Fotos pro Monat sind kostenfrei. Wenn man mehr benötigt kosten die 6 XXl Fotos 15 Cent....also wesentlich günstiger als bei ebay. Manchmal dauert es halt etwas mit dem Hochladen. Ich habe 10 Euro überwiesen , als ich monatlich mehr als 10 Teile einstelllte und habe mein Kontingent noch lange nicht ausgeschöpft.

Hatte heute Probleme mit dem Hochladen und wurde dann persönlich von O.R. betreut; er kam doch tatsächlich von sich aus auf mich zu und bemühte sich sehr....tja wo gibt es heute noch so etwas.

Lieben Gruß
E.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2008)

*AW: Resultado (eBay certified?) - kostenlos?*

Hallo, ich bin seit 1 Jahr bei resultado, da gibt es für Kleinanbieter tatsächlich kostenlosen Bilderservice. Ich bezahle 60 Euro und kann bis zu 3000Artikel dafür einstellen, ein Jahr lang, gleichzeitig kostenlose Startzeitplanung und XXL-Bilder. Das Problem ist, dass das Programm häufig Macken hat, jetzt zum Beispiel ist das ganze Bildprogramm seit 16h abgestürtzt, ich habe bei ebay Artikel, das bringt mir Verluste bei ebay, hoffentlich ist da keiner einfach abgehauen. Aber wenn es funktionier, ist es schon gut, bei ebay kostet 1 Bild 15 cent, bei resultado 6 Bilder 15 cent. Aber man sollte schon auch andere Bildprogramme ausprobieren, es gibt noch welche, die gleichgelagert sind. MfG geroellheimer


----------



## Unregistriert (6 September 2009)

*AW: Resultado (eBay certified?) - kostenlos?*

Resultado hat vor 1 1/2 Jahren neue Server angemiete und dabei auch auf ein neues Storagesystem umgestellt. Leider dauerte es etwas, bis dies stabil lief aber seit 8 Monaten gibt es nun eigentlich keine Probleme mehr. Von kleinen Störungen mal abgesehen, wie es sie auch auf anderen Seiten und bei eBay selbst gibt...


----------



## Heiko (8 September 2009)

*AW: Resultado (eBay certified?) - kostenlos?*

Na, das wäre doch mal eine gute Nachricht...


----------



## habischnisch (1 Februar 2012)

Resultado wird scheinbar nicht mehr gepflegt. tatsächlcih sind aber immernoch die ersten 10 im Monat Auktionen kostenlos. Am Preis gibt es nichts zu meckern


----------



## Bernd 2333 (14 Oktober 2012)

Seit Jahren habe ich Resultado, bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden gewesen, echt toll, habe auch schon das zweite Mal 10 € aufgeladen, sie haben sehr gute Vorlagen und Preise für diese Einbindungen in die Auktion.
Leider habe ich seit einem halben Jahr Probleme beim Hochladen der Auktionen, wendet man sich an den Support, kommt leider keine  Reaktion. Das finde ich sehr schade, habe auch das Gefühl - Resultado wird nicht richtig betreut und gewartet. SCHADE


----------

